# Fische und Molche im Gartenteich



## MarkS75 (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Gartenteich mit etwa 12 m³ Wasserinhalt, idem an die 100 __ Molche leben. Habe vor einer Woche 6 Goldfische, 4 Goldorfen, 4 Gründlinge und 2 __ Graskarpfen in den Teich gesetzt (alle Fische sind erst 6-8 cm lang). 

Meine Frage ist, ob die Fische das Laich der Molche fressen. Wäre nämlich echt schade, weil die Molche weiterhin im Teich bleiben sollen.

Ich wollte in Zukunft auch noch Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen in den Teich setzen.

Ich werde im Herbst noch meinen zweiten Gartenteich wieder in Ordnung bringen  (Folie undicht). Wäre es sinnvoll, in einen Gartenteich nur Fische zu setzen und den anderen den Molchen zu überlassen, oder gibt es Fischarten die nicht das Laich der Molche fressen?

Wäre nett, wenn jemand Antworten auf die Fragen hat.
Vielen Dank im voraus,
MarkS


----------



## Silke (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
Molche vertargen sich allgemein nicht so mit Fischen, jedenfalls nicht auf so engem Raum. Ist ihnen zu unruhig. Die werden sich bald zurückziehen und woanders ihr Glück versuchen. Und ja, Fische fressen Molchlaich.
Zwei Teiche wäre die bessere Alternative.
Und setze nicht sooo viele Fische ein, das wird sonst schnell zuviel. Und dann leidet deine Wasserqualität.


----------



## Dodi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Hallo Mark!

Erst einmal ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Forum - schön, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast!

Zu Deiner Frage ein Zitat von der Seite http://www.bauen-tiere.ch/tier/mol/mol_main_g.htm

"Natürlicherweise sind die meisten Gewässer, welche nicht an einem Fliessgewässer angeschlossen sind, fischfrei. Gartenweiher repräsentieren u.a. diesen Gewässertyp. Fische fressen Molchlaich, Molchlarven und je nach Grösse auch erwachsene Molche, die im Wasser schwimmen. Ein fischfreier Teich ist für die Molche immer von Vorteil."

Ich habe auch Molche in meinem Koi-Teich, sehe ab und an einen. Auf jeden Fall hat sich ein Pärchen bei mir im Bachlauf "eingerichtet". Da scheinen sie sich wohl zu fühlen.
Wenn Du schon die Möglichkeit hast, erscheint es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, den Molche einen extra Teich ohne Fischbesatz zur Verfügung zu stellen!

Ich wünsche Dir hier viel Spaß im Forum und mit Deinen Teichen!


----------



## Sternthaler13 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Was sind eigentlich Molche? Ich habe noch nie einen gesehen...


----------



## wmt (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Teichmolche sehen aus wie __ Eidechsen, ca. 6 - 12 cm mit einem Flossensaum am Schwanz. meistens leicht gefleckt. Männliche Tiere sind grösser und dunkler (_hab ich gelesen_). Bei mir sind sie selbst zugewandert und bleiben im Wasser. Eigentlich soll es auch Arten geben, die im Erwachsenenstadium sich an Land verziehen. 

Ich habe mittlerweile knapp zwanzig Exemplare im Teich.




Ich habe leider nichts besseres.




Jungtier, noch mit Kiemen


----------



## Sternthaler13 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Aha! Also, ich habe keine Molche... die habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber kommt vielleicht noch! Die nehme ich auch auf


----------



## Relaxi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha! Also, ich habe keine Molche... die habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber kommt vielleicht noch! Die nehme ich auch auf



Hallo

Wir haben solche bei uns im Teich:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergmolch

Dieses Jahr sind es 3 Stück, letztes Jahr waren es 5. Evtl sind es auch mehr, sie sind manchmal schwer zu sehen, da man Geduld brauch bis sie auftauchen. (so ca. alle 10- 15 Minuten)
Ich konnte noch nicht beobachten das die Fische sie angegriffen haben, sie tauchen oft auch zwischen den Fischen nach oben. Wobei ich davon ausgehe das der Laich schon in Gefahr ist 
Ich kann nur sagen die Tierchen sind superniedlich, vor allem wenn sie beim ab oder auftauchen kurz ihr orangenfarbenes Bäuchlein zeigen


----------



## Sternthaler13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Hi Rüdiger,
bei uns am Teich ist es momentan total mau  Letztes Jahr hatten wir ganz viele __ Frösche. Dieses Jahr habe ich nur einen einzigen gesehen. Dann hatten wir eine Kröte, die aber wohl von der Nachbarskatze gekillt wurde. Seitdem Charly (der Kater) sie in den Griffeln hatte, konnten wir sie zwar noch retten und in den Teich zurückverfrachten. Aber seitdem habe ich sie weder gesehen noch gehört. Und die hat echt Alarm gemacht - vorher. Jetzt ist hier zur Zeit wenig los. 

Ich vermute ganz stark, dass es an dem Entenpärchen liegt, die fast rund um die Uhr bei uns sind - mal er, mal sie. Aber keine Ahnung!

Na ja, ist halt so


----------



## Sternthaler13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

P.S.: Mein Mann sagt gerade, dass es hier oben im Norden ganz selten Molche gibt. Die leben weiter südlich. Na, kein Wunder, dass ich noch nie einen Molch gesehen habe...


----------



## Silke (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
das stimmt nicht. Wir haben Molche und wir wohnen noch nördlicher als du.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Hi Silke,

Du hast recht. Im Mai wusste ich noch nicht einmal genau, wie ein Molch aussieht. Und heute morgen habe ich einen im Teich entdeckt   Das ist aber noch ein gaaanz kleiner. 

Aaaah, ich bin total begeistert und muss Rino mal Nachhilfe in "Naturwissenschaften" geben. Dem glaube ich ja kein Wort mehr :


----------



## katja (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

hallo ihr alle!

ich hab auch noch nie einen molch gesehen... 

und bei uns wohnt bis jetzt auch noch keiner  

dabei wohnen wir ziemlich südlich  






ICH WILL AUCH EINEN MOLCH


----------



## Fleischmütze (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde.

Ich hab mir vor zwei Monaten einen Garten zugelegt in dem auch ein Teich ist, leider sehr zugewuchert und ungepflegt. Nun hab ich ihn in den letzten Tagen komplett neu gemacht und gestern alle Lebewesen umgesetzt in ein vorübergehendes Zuhause.
Von einem Molch wußte ich durch die Vorbesitzerin, raushohlt habe ich aber 7 oder 8 Stück und da fragte ich mich ob die vielleicht gegen Algen und so auch nützlich sind.
So bin ich hier aufs Forum gestossen und find es echt super das man hier auf alle Fragen Antworten findet. Na hier werdet Ihr mich wohl demnächst öfter sehen, wenn ich nicht gerade im Garten vor meinem jetzt meiner Meinung nach schönen Teich sitze!


----------



## WERNER 02 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*



> ....und da fragte ich mich ob die vielleicht gegen Algen und so auch nützlich sind.



Hi 
Mit Sicherheit nicht !! Molche sind keine " Vegetarier ".

Ihr Nahrungsspektrum liegt mehr bei  Mückenlarven, Regenwürmer, Maden, __ Nacktschnecken etc.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Sternthaler13 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

__ NACKTSCHNECKEN????

Höre ich da Nacktschnecken???? Dann bitte ALLE Molche zu mir!!!!! Bei mir haben die das Paradies auf Erden...hier fließt Milch und Honig sozusagen  

@ Fleischmütze: na, dann mal ein freundliches Hallo zurück! Ging mir genauso, als ich das Forum hier fand. Die Leute hier sind echt alle sehr hilfsbereit und nett. Das macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*



> __ NACKTSCHNECKEN????
> 
> Höre ich da Nacktschnecken???? Dann bitte ALLE Molche zu mir!!!!! Bei mir haben die das Paradies auf Erden...hier fließt Milch und Honig sozusagen



Hi Anke

Ich glaube das es sich hierbei wohl weniger um diese großen, roten und hässlichen Nacktschnecken handeln dürfte, welche da bei uns durch die Botanik kraucht.
Und wenn ??!! Dann wahrscheinlich auch nur die welche noch im " Babystadium" sich befinden.

Aber wovon hier die Rede sein dürfte, das sind wohl eher jene, welche du im Wald finden wirst, die kleinen Weißen. 
Die sind weit mundgerechter für so nen lüdden Molch. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Moin,

Molche mögen am liebsten Teich ohne Fische oder aber wenigstens Ecken in diesen Teichen, in die sie sich zurückziehen können...
Und die fressen ganz sicher keine ausgewachsenen "Spanier", denn die schmecken fast keinem einheimischen Tier.  

Was gegen die verfressenen __ Nacktschnecken etwas hilft sind Weinbergschnecken... sie fressen wohl die Gelege der Nacktschnecken - bekämpfen sie also ganz natürlich... aber das Klima sollte halt für sie stimmen und Wunder kann man da auch nicht gleich erwarten.
Hier auf dem neuen Grundstück habe ich zum Glück einen winzigen Bestand an Weinbergschnecken, den ich wie meinen Augapfel hüte.
Kriechen sie im Weg herum (vorsicht Schubkarre!) oder laufen Gefahr, vom frischen Grünzeug auf dem Kompost zugeschüttet zu werden, setze ich sie vorsichtig um. 

Ich mag meine Weinis halt sehr. 
Gegen Molche hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden, aber noch fehlt das passende "Wasserloch" dafür.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

keine __ Nacktschnecken???? 

Schaaaaaade! Aber der Molch gefällt mir trotzdem   Und Waldschnecken kenne ich nicht. Hier gibt's nur diese verdammten "Spanier"
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja große Molche, die Nacktschnecken essen. Au Mann, ich seh schon. Ich brauche doch noch diese indischen Laufenten


----------



## WERNER 02 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Tja Anke
So große Molche gibt es hier nun mal nicht.
Aber importiere dir doch diesen hier. So ein chin. Riesensalamander im Garten und du dürftest versorgt sein 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Hallo Anke,

bevor es jetzt zu sehr Offtopic wird, hier der Link zum Thema Laufenten. 

Frank (sigfra) steht bestimmt gern Rede und Antwort.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

@ Werner: ja, ja....und dann sind auch meine Kätzchen weg, oder wie???

@ Annett: ich sag jetzt auch nix mehr :


----------



## wusi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

hallo an alle!
also ich hab in meinem teich mal so locker 25-30 molche drin (gehabt),sowohl teichmolche als auch kammmolche.sind teilweise recht zahm, hab schon mehrere so mit der hand rausgeholt und sie dann natürlich wieder zurück ins kühle nass gegeben.aber seit mehr als einer woche hab ich keinen einzigen mehr gesehen. hab allerdings keine ahnung wo sie hin sein könnten. mein einziger lösungsansatz wäre so eine tolle __ ringelnatter, welche ich eben seit zirka 2 wochen regelmäßig im teich sehe. nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die in 2 wochen 30 molche verputzt. naja,vielleicht hat ja von euch noch jemand eine idee.
lg markus


----------



## Reapas (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Mhh ich hab auch vor mir Molche zuzulegen, könnte mir wer ein paar Tipps dazugeben? Ich denke das mit den Fischen ist bei mir okay habe 6 __ Moderlieschen die als sehr sehr friedlich geledeten.
Freunden um die Eckesind sie irgendwie zugelaufen die Molche ich hoffe
das passiert mir auch bald ich werde alle notwendigen Vorbereitunen gern treffen
um ihnen ein perfektes Zuhasue zu geben.
Also falls ihr Tipps etc habt ich bin sehr Dankbar!


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Servus Rea

Molche zulegen  

Da wirst schon warten müssen bis sich welche an deinem Teich ansiedeln.
Molche suchen sich "Ihr" Gewässer von allein aus. Da kannst leider nicht viel dazu beitragen. Vielleicht so natürlich wie möglich deinen Teich gestalten, flache Uferzonen, wenig bis garkeine Fische, usw.. 
Auch "Technik" so wenig wie möglich, wie man ja auch hier schon liest (Hilfe, Molche im Filter/Pumpe).

Sonst kannst nur abwarten und Geduld haben


----------



## morag (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Hallo Rea,

folgenden Text habe ich eben noch ineinem anderen Molchstrang veröffentlicht:

Ich hatte letztes Jahr wegen einer notwendigen Teichsanierung - Folie hatte ein Loch und Teich verlor Wasser - beim zuständigen Naturschutzamt nachgefragt, ob ich den Teich komplett ausräumen und neu machen lassen darf.

Die Antwort: Das muss ich sogar sanieren, um den Tieren einen neuen, beständigen Lebensraum zu liefern. Da der Teich ein künstliches Gewässer ist, ist man für dessen Bestand verantwortlich, wenn sich dort unter Naturschutz stehende Arten angesiedelt haben.

Verboten ist hingegen natürlich die Entnahme der Tiere aus der Natur, um sie im eigenne Teich anzusiedeln. Das müssen die Tiere schon selbst machen.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg,
Morag


----------



## Reapas (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Servus,

ja ich hatte nicht vor mir die von wo zu holen ich warte schon bis sie kommen
alle in unserer Nachbarschaft haben welche jedes Jahr bekommen nurn bin ich mit einem teich im herbst eingestiegen und warte nur noch auf sie 
Ja Uferzonen haben sie genung bei mir und eine Filterpumpe.

Ich dachte nur man könnte sie zb anlocken oder irgendetwas verändern um die 
Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Molchansiedlung bei mir im teich zu erhöhen.


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Hi, 

mach Dir keine Sorgen. Wenn Du genug Grünzeug hast und auch ein Ufer, so daß sie ins Wasser kommen, dann kommen sie auch. Vor allen Dingen, wenn sie die Nachbarschaft schon erobert haben, werden sie doch so einen schicken Teich wie Deinen nicht links liegen lassen. Wart es ab, der Nachwuchs von nebenan muß ja auch irgendwo hin!


----------



## Reapas (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Servus,

hehe ja ich muss zugeben in Gedult muss ich mich noch etwas üben aber was bleibt mir übrig?  Da der Teich im Herbst angelegt wurde gibt es leider noch keinen starke Bepflanzung an der Uferzone aber sie fangen an sich zu entwickeln.
Ich bin auch ganz optimistisch das sie bald meinen Teich mit ihrer Anwesenheit bereichern


----------



## Redlisch (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Hiho,
mach dir man keine Sorgen, wenn er ihnen gefällt kommen sie auch.

Ich war auch erst letztes Jahr ende Junl/August fürs erste mit meinem Teich fertig. 
Die letzten Wochen beehrten mich um die 30 __ Kröten und gut 40 Molche.
Um die 20 krabbeln immer noch durch die Teiche.

Da fragt man sich wie schnell sich sowas in der Tierwelt wohl rumspricht 

Meine Fische scheinen sie überhaupt nicht zu stören, ebenso umgekehrt.

Axel


----------



## axel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und Molche im Gartenteich*

Allsooo  Molchfans  !

Wenn Ihr Euern Bestand an Molchis sehen wollt müßt Ihr früh aufstehen ! 
Ich hab gestern früh so 3 Lebewesen in meinem neuen Teich entdeckt , da dachte ich , ups Du hast ja noch gar keinen Fisch eingesetzt wie kommen die den da rein.
Nach genauerem hinsehen hab ich die süßen Molchis erkannt . 
Dann hab ich den ganzen Tag den Teich abgesucht , kein Molch zu sehen .
Hab ich natürlich gleich einem meiner Kunden erzählt und der sagte mir  Molche sind Nacht aktiv und nur in den frühen Morgenstunden zu sehen.
Heut morgen in der früh waren sie wieder da  


Lg 

axel


----------



## Redlisch (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Allsooo  Molchfans  !
> 
> Wenn Ihr Euern Bestand an Molchis sehen wollt müßt Ihr früh aufstehen !



Hiho,
eigendlich sind sie immer da...

Egal wann man zum Teich kommt, morgens, heute Mittag oder gegen 20.00 Uhr. Sie sind immer aktiv.

Wie kommst du darauf das sie keine Morgenmuffel sind ?  

Sobald ein Weibchen durch den Teich krabbelt oder schwimmt kommen bestimmt 2 Mänchen hinterher.

Axel


----------



## axel (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und Molche im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel !

Meine Molche sehe ich nur Morgens im Teich  
Dann verstecken die sich . Habe den ganzen Teich mehrmals abgesucht .
Ich hab da aber gute Verstecke unter der Ufermatte und zwischen den Feldsteinen im Wasser .Na ich behalte das im Auge  
Hab sie ja erst vorgestern entdeckt . 
Das die nur Nachts und Morgends zu sehen sind hat mir ein Kunde erzählt . 

Lg

axel


----------



## Reapas (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische und  Molche im Gartenteich*

Heya

Gratuliere zu den "Molchis" im Schwimmteich!!
Dann werde ich  die nächsten Wochen mal früh reinschauen ob nicht doch vlt doch schon welche gekommen sind :beeten1

Ja das schon komisch wie schnell sich das rumspricht bei denen 
Das du so viele __ Moderlieschen und andere Fuische hast beruhigt mich zunehmender!

Dann kann es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit sein  *g*


----------

